# 36 Different Hats Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I designed a basic pattern for a slouch hat that can be changed to have many different looks depending on the style you want. With this pattern, you can have a ribbed band, a garter stitch band, a button band, or a rolled band. The middle portion of your hat can be a beehive, stockinette stitch, or a textured design. Your hat can have a flat star pattern, a long top with or without a pompom, or a puffy top. You can make 36 different combinations. Using these instructions and your creativity, you will be able to design many different hats.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/155747514/pdf-130-pattern-knitting-pattern-hat?ref=shop_home_active_17
$7.00

As a thank you to all of my KP friends for helping me reach my fund raising goals, I am offering several discounts in my Esty shop this month. Save 15 percent on orders with a total of $1 to $99 with coupon code Off15. Save 20 percent on orders with a minimum total of $100 with coupon code 20percent100. Be sure to apply before you checkout.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

I love your hats &#128515;&#128516;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love your hats!!! They are awesome! And...so are you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful versatility!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

You seem to always be a step ahead with your designs, first your wonderful designed knitted hats, then chic felted hats, and now this versatile pattern that you can knit more than 36 different hats (with color changes!). You are awesome! Glad to be one of your cheerleaders.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank You for the patterns


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great patterns


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Great idea, cute hats!


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow brilliant&#128515;&#128515;


----------

